# Bumble (Carpenter)  Bee In Flight



## greybeard (Apr 3, 2017)

Bumble from front-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bumble from side-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bumble from side by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bumble from back by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr
D750 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 @ 300mm F10 1/1250 sec ISO auto


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow ... Wow ... Wow ... and ... Wow!


----------



## goooner (Apr 4, 2017)

Excellent. Something I've tried and failed with (with a 100mm Macro). Will give it another go with the big zoom lens. Having an uncluttered background is my main problem. The lens really has a difficult time if the background is not clean.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 4, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2017)

Cool, will have to try that some day... Very nice.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 4, 2017)

beeutiful!


----------



## greybeard (Apr 4, 2017)

goooner said:


> Excellent. Something I've tried and failed with (with a 100mm Macro). Will give it another go with the big zoom lens. Having an uncluttered background is my main problem. The lens really has a difficult time if the background is not clean.


I used a 70-300@300mm f/10 and 1/1250th. All the focus points active in continuous mode.  I found that if I got the focus close in manual 1st, the auto focus snapped in well.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2017)

The last shot is my favorite.Tricky just getting these bees in-focus!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow! Really nice set!!! I suspect this a Carpenter Bee rather than a Bumble Bee though as  its' abdomen is bare, shiny black as opposed to the Bumble Bee's the hairy abdomen and yellow banding. I fight a running battle with these things every year, they love boring into our deck.


----------



## charles.ottinger (Apr 4, 2017)

Way impressed! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Wow! Really nice set!!! I suspect this a Carpenter Bee rather than a Bumble Bee though as  its' abdomen is bare, shiny black as opposed to the Bumble Bee's the hairy abdomen and yellow banding. I fight a running battle with these things every year, they love boring into our deck.


You have a boring deck?


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You have a boring deck?



Must be, I've tried everything from putting insecticide in the holes, to plugging them, to swatting them with an electrified flyswatter. At least there is a little satisfaction in hearing that swatter zap them, though even it doesn't seem to decrease their numbers much.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > You have a boring deck?
> ...



"Dzzzzzzt!" mosquito
"Dzzzzzzt!" mosquito
 "Dzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt!" moth!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow those are really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greybeard (Apr 7, 2017)

I hate that these are thought of as a pest,  I think they are beautiful insects.


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 7, 2017)

Brilliant photos.  Focus must have been a challenge!


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 8, 2017)

greybeard said:


> I hate that these are thought of as a pest,  I think they are beautiful insects.



They are darn good pollinators to, and we need all the pollinators we can get right now! 
Outstanding set. I will have to give this a try once they are our and about here.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 8, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Brilliant photos.  Focus must have been a challenge!


These are the 3 best out of 122 shots.  Glad the d750 has a decent buffer.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 8, 2017)

Great capture's


----------



## greybeard (Apr 11, 2017)

Somemore today.



Bee-7 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bee-3 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr




Bailey and Rocko by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------

